# Bad digestion in my Dog



## scott0031 (24 July 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new here so I hope I have posted this in the right section.

I have noticed a lot of the Dogs mentioned here are pedigrees, so I hope you don't mind if I try to get some help for my first cross, A lab collie cross.

My doggy, Sam Now about 14 has been pretty ill this last week. There is a lot of history behind this. I am much appreciative of anyone that takes the time reading this as I am in need of some help. I'm Trying to keep this short but it will be impossible and a long story. I hope there might be something for others to learn in this post to. Its been a long road with Sam and a massive learning curve.

Back in October 2006 after a regular vet's visit, Sam was put on metacam to help with very mild signs of old age.  The next day after one dose he had collapsed from being very healthy, active and bouncy the day before. He had lost all use of his back legs and bodily functions. He was taken back to the vet and treated again, for what the vet now thought was a very serious arthritic condition that appeared overnight. He was put on PLT (prendo leucotropin) A drug that has an anti inflammatory (steroid and a pain killer) Soon as I had some breathing space I did some research on this metacam only to learn some of the horrific stories that had been a consequence of using this drug. The vet naturally denied all knowledge of any such stories. Im not saying metacam was the cause of this rapid deterioration, but the day before I had a fit healthy dog and thats all I can say. So I learnt to research anything I put into my dog from this point on.

I thought this was the end for my dog, but with a lot of research there seemed to be a way forward. The dog was still very happy alert and raring to go all through this, so I had to give a shot of trying to rehabilitate Sam. I did and it took 3 months but it was worth it as he enjoyed an extra 2.5 years to his life of good quality considering all things. A few months after getting him back on his feet he had to be put under for an op and we had him x-rayed and this condition was confirmed as 'Spondylosis' An arthritic condition that effects the spine with extra bone growth and partially fuses the spine. Knowing what it was helped in how to look after him even better for the future which I did with great success, with the help of this PLT (prendo leucotropin) I also put him on Flexi -joints Glucosamine, which also seemed to help him.


In Sept 2008 Sam developed a bad anal gland infection, Which I freely admit wasn't treated as fast as it should have been. He was treated and a course of anti biotics sorted it out rapidly. At this point he developed runny poo's, This again was treated by the vet with the animal version of kaolin called kaogel suspension (bleeding 11 quid for 50 ml!) He was also wormed with no effect at all. We changed his diet to boiled chicken and white rice. Two courses of anti biotics later and some small result was seen the best we can manage was getting his poo to like clay type texture, but I put this down the chick/rice diet more than anything. His poo's alternated from that time Sep 2008 to early July 2009 from this clay texture to runny, he is still on chick/ rice diet. The vet was at a bit of a loss. When the dog ate it sounded like something attacking him from inside, his stomach would go wild, gurgling, squelching very loudly his stomach was going ballistic when food went down. And still does to this day.


On the 13 July this year I upped Sam's PLT dose, as I had a bit of poetic license to alter the dose depending on his condition. We had tried him on another drug 3 week before this (prednisolone) which as I understand is the steroid part of the PLT. It wasn't working and he went down hill a bit. So he went back on the PLT with an upped dose to kick-start him again. After about 3 days I noticed his poo got a bit darker, not unusual to have a variation as he has this stomach condition.
This got worse and worse with the poo going like black tar over the following days. He then vomited a small amount of something similar to his poo. I called the vets immediately and he was taken off the PLT totally, as this dark poo was in fact blood! Alarm bells! I was told to leave him off the PLT until the darkness had gone then start him back on a small dose.

In the following days the Dog went down and down, not eating and drinking at all. Not being ale to move with very bad diarrhoea, he was still bright in himself but not at all well. It was so bad by Wednesday arrangements had been made for him to be put to sleep on Thursday, as it was the kindest thing. Did some more research on the PLT and found things about it I had not found before. Like it can cause a perforated stomach, stomach ulcers and that you can use animal version of zantac (For humans) called Zitac to counter the effects of taking this PLT on a long-term basis.  Why the hell didn't the vet tell me this some 2.5 years ago? I phoned the vets to ask for something to make him more conformable for the night until Thursday. I mentioned about this Zitac, later collected the items, which included some high protein hills food to pep him up a bit, some more of the pets version of Kaolin. (11 bleeding quid again!) Funny enough some Zitac, with the instruction this is to counter the effect of the PLT! Of all the things! You gotta laugh! Why the hell hadn't they said this on Monday so I could pick some up! Why was it for me to research what a vet is trained to know!

Wed night I dosed the dog up with the vet's supplies and low and behold by that evening his diarrhoea had started to go much lighter! Hmmmmmmmm the Dog perked up a lot and actually ate something. I had been feeding him water via a syringe, but the dog started to drink by himself.
Thurs morn the dog was a hell of a lot brighter his poos had turned to a light sand colour still runny but improving. So we decided to give him another day. By Thurs evening he is brighter still drinking and asking for food again. After him having a small feed (chick/rice) and his medication we decided to give him a small dose of the PLT knowing he now has the Zitac in his stomach lining and protecting it. 2 hours later he is doing his utmost to get at every bit of food he can find and getting up to try and get it.

This has continued today Friday, and we now have a poo back to a clay consistency too! He is now holding his poo until he is taken outside. It's still very early days but its progress. Above all else he is still bright and very perky.

My real question amongst this story is trying to find a solution to this digestive problem he has had since last Sept 2008. The vet I feel is at a loss with it. I'm at a loss with it. I'm no medical expert, the best I can do is go research but it's a minefield out there and I'm at a loss. If I can at least resolve this problem it's half the battle won.

There must be someone out there that has had similar digestive problems with a Dog and can help guide and advise me what to do other than put him down, which is still a very realistic option at this stage. His poo again this evening is still ok, but his stomach still goes frantic when he eats. I expect it to revert back to the same its been for the last 10 months. Even if its directing me to a site with better help for this sort of condition would be most gratefully appreciated.

Also I have read some posts here where people are using the human Kaolin for their pets. Is this safe to do and can I do it with my dog in this condition? Having no work this year, the vets bills are getting very hard to meet now.

If anyone can offer any advice at all, it will be very gratefully received indeed. Please excuse any typos it's taken me hours to compile this and I'm now very tired looking after the dog for 24 hours each day since Monday. I thank you all again in advance for any guidance.


My kind regards to you all.


Scott


----------



## Bennions Field (26 July 2009)

your poor soul.  so sorry to read your message. i had reall problems with digestion last year when my 11year old collie x picked up and ate some rather disgusting rotten rabbit from my field.  this lead to a bout of collitus which was diagnosed with increased levels of E Coli.  The vets treated this with anti biotics and stearoids and sugested I try some probiotics.  anyway the long story comes to a succesfull end with my little girl now on something called Bionic Biotics, its made by the same people who do Blue Chip supliements for horses, Dilly is now fine with little if any problems despite still nicking rotten rabbits, and has been on the pro biotics for nearly a year now,  its got only vits and mins in with probiotics so nothing nasty and only good things in it, it does work out quite a bit to buy but lasts for ages and works out very little per day.  I certainly think its made a huge difference as dilly has had problems for approx 4-5 months untill I found it on the net.  web site is poochandmutt.co.uk, have a look and see what you think.  Best of luck with your dogie, hope the above helps.


----------



## scott0031 (26 July 2009)

Thank you for your reply Its very much appreciated. Its certainly worth a look, anything is worth a look if it helps to cure this problem. This problem combined with  lack of mobility compared to a few years ago are trying problems indeed.

I found it pretty disappointing that the vet, unless its a drug on the shelf cant offer any other ideas. The only thing that was the ultimate conclusion was his stomach is worn out. Which i find hard to accept as its obviously a virus or  something overactive is a possibility and turning his stools as they are now. The vet had been reluctant to do stool tests as they say they often don't reveal much as the gut is full of bacteria.

I will certainly go and have a investigate at the site and products you mention.



A million thanks and my kind regards.


Scott


----------



## Bennions Field (27 July 2009)

I cant believe your vets aren't doing any stool samples, have they done blood tests?? My vets just tried an off the shelf probiotic first off, when this had no effect initially after 4-5 days they then did bloods and then stool sample, they did say they are usually full of bacteria but it is if there are unusual levels that they can check for what is wrong.  

With regards to the bleeding following anti inflams this is unfortunately a very common side effect in whatever species they are used.  hopefully the 'zantac' type med will help heal the bleeding or at least allow healing to take place.  

One more thing to ask your vets on is I was told to try my dog with dry weetabix and not rice with the chicken (especially NOT white rice) they said if I used any rice at all to use brown rice as there is very little if any roughage in white rice and this on its own would make the dog have loose stools.  Worth a try, I know dilly loved her weetabix and she had goats milk mixed with it and then the chicken (dont overdo the protein either)

I would personally look for another vets! it sounds like the current ones are either not interested or not bothered.  Especially if the dredded word or 'insurance' is not mentioned!!!!

best of luck and I do hope things improve shortly


----------

